
Linux App Store: A Centralized Hub for Flatpak, Snap, and AppImage Apps - commoner
https://linuxappstore.io/
======
commoner
OMG! Ubuntu!'s write-up:

[https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/05/the-linux-app-store-
webs...](https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/05/the-linux-app-store-website-lets-
you-find-apps-wherever)

Source code (GPLv3):

[https://github.com/linuxappstore/linuxappstore-
frontend](https://github.com/linuxappstore/linuxappstore-frontend)

------
leshokunin
I'm just a casual Linux user, but I'm wondering: is there a demand for this?
I've been using Linux Mint and it already comes with a pseudo store.
Everything else that I've been installing was one apt-get command away. Is
this meant to make Linux more accessible to people who don't currently use it?

~~~
commoner
These new software packaging systems (Flatpak, Snap, and AppImage) offer
several benefits:

\- All dependencies bundled in one package, which eliminates dependency hell

\- Delta updates for smaller and faster application updates

\- Software developers can support all Linux distributions with one release,
instead of repackaging their software multiple times

\- Application sandboxing for additional security (only for Flatpak, Snap with
AppArmor, and AppImage with Firejail)

\- The entire application is contained in one file (only for AppImage)

The various app stores (Ubuntu Software Center, GNOME Software, and KDE
Discover) already support either Flatpak or Snap, which would make Linux
software more accessible to users who prefer a graphical interface for
software management.

~~~
webgoat
Only downside I see is that you end up with many repeat dependencies, which
takes up more space than the alternative. Still pretty great for a personal
Linux machine more easily maintained by the user, but not so great for other
machines with more limited resources.

------
natmaka
I was not able to find any mention about integrity. Is there any document
explaining how/when/... all packages and "deltas" are sealed? Thank you!

~~~
commoner
Flatpak: [http://docs.flatpak.org/en/latest/basic-
concepts.html](http://docs.flatpak.org/en/latest/basic-concepts.html) and
[http://docs.flatpak.org/en/latest/under-the-
hood.html](http://docs.flatpak.org/en/latest/under-the-hood.html)

Snap: [https://docs.snapcraft.io/snap-format](https://docs.snapcraft.io/snap-
format) and [https://docs.snapcraft.io/snap-
confinement](https://docs.snapcraft.io/snap-confinement)

AppImage:
[https://github.com/AppImage/AppImageSpec/blob/master/draft.m...](https://github.com/AppImage/AppImageSpec/blob/master/draft.md)

If you're looking for something else, please say so and I'll try to find the
right information.

